# Your favorite sides?



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 31, 2020)

So during this pandemic I’ve had to drastically change how my restaurants conduct business. One of them is shut down completely, and the other is temporarily closed while I figure out what to do. I need to change it to an easier online ordering system with minimal choices and faster service. I’m thinking about switching it to exclusively BBQ boxes. Online orders only, no cash, pickup only. 

 I’ve done them as specials in the past. I usually do chopped Pork or Brisket, MacNCheese, Slaw, Baked Beans. Then all orders come with cornbread. So, what would you order? (Meat & 3 sides plus either biscuit or cornbread?) Looking for a standard selection to keep everybody happy with minimal substitutions during ordering.


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Mar 31, 2020)

Exactly what you noted.


----------



## chilerelleno (Mar 31, 2020)

I really like having choices on Beans and Slaws.
Ranch or Baked beans
Sweet or Spicy slaws
Other sides, greens, green beans, mixed veggies.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 31, 2020)

Where's the tater salad? Gotta have that. RAY


----------



## buzzy (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd be happy with what you already have but if looking for ideas how about BBQ green beans. Just a thought.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 31, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Where's the tater salad? Gotta have that. RAY


 
Yeah that was one of the changes I wanted to make. Actually I sort of wanted to remove the slaw because it requires a separate container to stay cold. But tater salad holds up better. Only problem is that EVERYBODY prefers it made a different way. Hard to please everybody


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 31, 2020)

buzzy said:


> I'd be happy with what you already have but if looking for ideas how about BBQ green beans. Just a thought.



Sounds intriguing. Like grilled? You have a recipe?


----------



## xray (Mar 31, 2020)

Choice of meat: Brisket or pulled pork. Are you high volume enough to offer ribs as a third choice?

Beans, coleslaw and cornbread.

I’m in PA, it’s starting to hit pretty hard here. I’m thinking at this point, people aren’t being as choosy or picky as where they want to eat. They’re probably just thankful you’re open and serving hot food.

I’m just eating what I have on hand just to figure out meals for this week. A lot of it is eating the same thing for a few days so not to waste anything. Going out for a bbq box would be a huge change of pace, so anything you serve would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## negolien (Mar 31, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Exactly what you noted.



Yup


----------



## gary s (Mar 31, 2020)

Sorry to hear about your business, it has affected a lot of the food industry here too.
A couple of the BBQ places here are taking orders over the phone (Regular Menu) and bringing them out to the car when you get there, Not business as usual but hanging in there.
Good Luck

Gary


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 31, 2020)

xray said:


> Choice of meat: Brisket or pulled pork. Are you high volume enough to offer ribs as a third choice?
> 
> Beans, coleslaw and cornbread.
> 
> ...



Yeah I was thinking about doing ribs too. Each day I’d only be able to offer one type of meat though. Each day will probably be something different. With the online ordering I can’t update it when I run out of something so I can’t offer multiple choices. I’ll be in the food truck so I’ll be by myself and won’t be able to take phone orders/payments. They shut down my Brick and Mortar because it’s in a mall.  So now people order and pay online. Then when they come I open the window and place it outside on the counter and they just grab it and go. The virus is spreading like crazy here, don’t want to take any chances. I typically do mexican food in the truck so I’m hoping people embrace the change.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Mar 31, 2020)

The options you have in the OP is pretty much what I would go with. Then again I am not overly picky and sometimes fewer choices means better results. You could always start with what you got and adjust with ideas like chile stated


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 31, 2020)

Your standard sides are fine with me. I'd be focused on the meat anyway.....


----------



## buzzy (Mar 31, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Sounds intriguing. Like grilled? You have a recipe?


Here ya go. Discovered this recipe a few years ago. Turned into a family favorite. We use whatever beans are handy. Which is canned or frozen from garden. Non french!


----------



## normanaj (Mar 31, 2020)

Tater salad and slaw in an ideal situation but in these times whatever you have available would be awesome to me.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 31, 2020)

I think you have a good menu, but to me, your success will be determined more my marketing and strategy than by menu.  IE my favorite Tex Mex joint is selling takeout beer at cost to drive sales.  I would also be dropping off samples to places nearby where folks would order out, like offices, etc.  I would totally be donating to local hospitals.  Make sure you got everything labelled with logo, print menus, etc.  Word of good stuff gets out fast.  Some of my friends even went food truck route.  

WRT "bbq" green beans.   Local fried chicken joint does there with bacon, onion, and jalepeno and they rock.  I threw in a beef rib bones into can undrained green beans and heated and were crazy good.   Fried green beans are a huge thing here.  Serve with a doctored up ranch.


----------



## cansmoke (Mar 31, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> So during this pandemic I’ve had to drastically change how my restaurants conduct business. One of them is shut down completely, and the other is temporarily closed while I figure out what to do. I need to change it to an easier online ordering system with minimal choices and faster service. I’m thinking about switching it to exclusively BBQ boxes. Online orders only, no cash, pickup only.
> 
> I’ve done them as specials in the past. I usually do chopped Pork or Brisket, MacNCheese, Slaw, Baked Beans. Then all orders come with cornbread. So, what would you order? (Meat & 3 sides plus either biscuit or cornbread?) Looking for a standard selection to keep everybody happy with minimal substitutions during ordering.



Favourite side: Outside!


----------



## Mark W (Mar 31, 2020)

Your sides that you listed look great.  I think you have the right idea to keep things simple right now.  Make sure that your website and social media make it clear you are open via the truck and advertise your daily "specials".  Good luck to you and your business!


----------



## jmusser (Mar 31, 2020)

The original post is what I would be ordering. Common offerings that most would expect. Best of luck.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 31, 2020)

BaxtersBBQ said:


> Yeah that was one of the changes I wanted to make. Actually I sort of wanted to remove the slaw because it requires a separate container to stay cold. But tater salad holds up better. Only problem is that EVERYBODY prefers it made a different way. Hard to please everybody




The three most popular tater salads I believe would be classic, mustard, and deviled egg. You could make a different one every day and see what kind of feedback you get to settle on the one that sells best for you. Myself, I like deviled egg tater salad, and I don't know anyone in my crowd of friends that doesn't like it. You are running brisket, PP, and ribs. They all pair up well with slaw, beans, and tater salad. That's what Aaron Franklin runs at his place, he's had some pretty fair luck. RAY


----------



## zwiller (Mar 31, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Myself, I like deviled egg tater salad, and I don't know anyone in my crowd of friends that doesn't like it.


Thanks for that.  It gives me a new lead...  Looking for a favorite I used to get at a store that went out of business.


----------



## crazzycajun (Mar 31, 2020)

buzzy said:


> Here ya go. Discovered this recipe a few years ago. Turned into a family favorite. We use whatever beans are handy. Which is canned or frozen from garden. Non french!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely trying this! My take is mix it all up to marinade then it goes in the oven to be served hot correct?


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 31, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Where's the tater salad? Gotta have that. RAY


I agree, that’s the only thing missing and I’d offer it as either slaw or tater salad.


----------



## BaxtersBBQ (Mar 31, 2020)

Awesome, I usually do slaw when I offered it in the past. Looks like I’m switching to tater salad lol. I appreciate all the input guys. I’ll keep the rest the same.


----------



## buzzy (Apr 1, 2020)

crazzycajun said:


> Definitely trying this! My take is mix it all up to marinade then it goes in the oven to be served hot correct?


Correct!


----------



## Buttah Butts (Apr 1, 2020)

Homemade Cornbread 
Broccoli Salad
Homemade Baked Beans
Homemade Blue Cheese Mac n Cheese


----------

